# Spiritual Support Thread- What's bothering you?



## lily

Hi everyone, This is a Spiritual Support Thread where we can share what we're going through w/ God and could also get and give support to others.

Well, for me, one of the things is that someone who I thought was my friend has not responded to me in months and I obviously think there's something wrong. I hope he's ok and I hope it's not something I hate and feel is annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww praying things work out. 

For me its like how long do I have to wait God? I know everything is His timing its just so hard sometimes.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ aww praying things work out.
> 
> For me its like how long do I have to wait God? I know everything is His timing its just so hard sometimes.


^Thanks! For me too!


----------



## Musicfan

Good thread idea Lily.


~~~~~~~~~~~


I hope God will help me overcome my people anxiety so that I can attend church and live in the body of Christ.


----------



## sweet_tooth87

I am Blessed! Thank you Lord For Everything

Thank you Lily, for starting this group


----------



## Kevin001

Just this whole independence thing.....own place and stuff. God will see me through it I know.


----------



## lily

sweet_tooth87 said:


> I am Blessed! Thank you Lord For Everything
> 
> Thank you Lily, for starting this group


^you're welcome. So this thread is about what's bothering you spiritually but you made it into a 'how are you feeling' spiritually thread? lol, it's ok. whatever


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> ^Thanks! I know how it feels when you want to talk to people but you can't, but I think I've got a different social anxiety than you. God I pray that you will help Musicfan overcome people anxiety so that he can attend church and live in the body of Christ. God I also pray for myself that you'll help me overcome my usual anxiety of looking at people in the eyes. Thank you for listening, in jesus' name I pray. Amen


Thanks lily, yeah I have unique fears and it does makes life difficult. Including being in a room of people for a long time. I prayed for your anxiety to go away and hope it improves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Musicfan

I have identified one of my issues as being large open spaces and especially open access rooms (and/or larger rooms with open access). I don't enjoy the feeling of being somewhere where just anyone can come moseying along. Like I don't know exactly what I fear is gonna happen if they do. I just don't like it. I don't like being seated in a public seating area. Incredibly anxiety-inducing. And that's on top of whatever the reason is why I'm there in the first place. Which is usually not good. (hospital or something).

Like even our living room bothers me to be in there. I could take my laptop and go in there late at night and have a nicer place to sit but I don't do it because I don't like being in there and it doesn't feel right to not have a door.

That was one reason I hated church (but far from the only one)


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> is it bc you're afraid of being looked at? do you have trouble with eye contact? you're welcome and thanks!


Both of those problems and more. Definitely shy in addition to the stronger social anxiety problems, like sometimes avoiding healthcare and not having a minimum social life. I did grow up a bit sheltered and have had much difficulty at times but it is a long story. Mostly I don't talk too much about the bad parts of myself because it is embarrassing and that leads me to be quiet with other people since they can be judgemental.


----------



## Musicfan

WillYouStopDave said:


> @*Musicfan*
> 
> I have identified one of my issues as being large open spaces and especially open access rooms (and/or larger rooms with open access). I don't enjoy the feeling of being somewhere where just anyone can come moseying along. Like I don't know exactly what I fear is gonna happen if they do. I just don't like it. I don't like being seated in a public seating area. Incredibly anxiety-inducing. And that's on top of whatever the reason is why I'm there in the first place. Which is usually not good. (hospital or something).
> 
> Like even our living room bothers me to be in there. I could take my laptop and go in there late at night and have a nicer place to sit but I don't do it because I don't like being in there and it doesn't feel right to not have a door.
> 
> That was one reason I hated church (but far from the only one)


Does it bother you that someone would talk to you, and be offensive? That's one of my fears, for some reason I can't stand more than a few people's attention especially when its negative. CBT therapy tries to talk you out of those fears but some have been there since the beginning so it's a primal reaction sometimes. I also think that fear of open spaces might be more common these days with the mass shootings happening.

I've actually never been to a Sunday church service, just watched them on the internet. I might have to ask my doctor for a strict benzo script so that I could go and keep my anxiety from disrupting my focus. Part of the fear is they sometimes ask the congregation to hug and shake the hands of each other and do get personal. So that's something I have to prepare for.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Musicfan said:


> Does it bother you that someone would talk to you, and be offensive? That's one of my fears, for some reason I can't stand more than a few people's attention especially when its negative.


 Do you mean to ask if that is what makes me anxious about it? If so, I guess that's probably in there but I just dislike everything about it. Like everything about people I don't know makes me anxious. Interestingly, it doesn't really affect me nearly as much online. Except I absolutely will not do anything voice or video and don't like chatrooms. I think it's just spontaneity and being put on the spot is a huge factor in my SA. I hate it.



> I've actually never been to a Sunday church service, just watched them on the internet. I might have to ask my doctor for a strict benzo script so that I could go and keep my anxiety from disrupting my focus. Part of the fear is they sometimes ask the congregation to hug and shake the hands of each other and do get personal. So that's something I have to prepare for.


 Yeah. I didn't realize this thread was in the spiritual section when I initially replied so I figured I should add that that was one thing I didn't like about church. I just disliked the whole idea of it the first time I encountered it. Like everything about it bothered me.


----------



## Musicfan

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you mean to ask if that is what makes me anxious about it? If so, I guess that's probably in there but I just dislike everything about it. Like everything about people I don't know makes me anxious. Interestingly, it doesn't really affect me nearly as much online. Except I absolutely will not do anything voice or video and don't like chatrooms. I think it's just spontaneity and being put on the spot is a huge factor in my SA. I hate it.
> 
> Yeah. I didn't realize this thread was in the spiritual section when I initially replied so I figured I should add that that was one thing I didn't like about church. I just disliked the whole idea of it the first time I encountered it. Like everything about it bothered me.


Same here with chatrooms and video chat. But with real life situations I think large halls and rooms that seat a lot of people are the worst especially like jury duty where you don't have the ability to leave. Even if people are pleasant it's still risky to be in a situation where you can be judged or attacked. Social anxiety sufferer problems mostly. If you aren't religious then it makes sense that church would be triggering if you have nothing to do with the other people.


----------



## shyguy07

I have anxiety about church too, and it's been hard going to a new one that I just started going to. I want to just act normal and comfortable but even though I've only been a few times they can tell I'm nervous. Also I know a few people there but not very well. So I understand your dilemma. Usually when I come in I just find a seat and look at the program until church starts unless people come up to me and say hi. After it starts I just focus on singing or the preaching and try to tune everything else out.

Also most everyone else will be focused on what's going on during church rather than people sitting around them.


----------



## Musicfan

shyguy07 said:


> I have anxiety about church too, and it's been hard going to a new one that I just started going to. I want to just act normal and comfortable but even though I've only been a few times they can tell I'm nervous. Also I know a few people there but not very well. So I understand your dilemma. Usually when I come in I just find a seat and look at the program until church starts unless people come up to me and say hi. After it starts I just focus on singing or the preaching and try to tune everything else out.
> 
> Also most everyone else will be focused on what's going on during church rather than people sitting around them.


Thanks for sharing. Yeah I worry if I get nervous that the church would reject me like I'm an outsider. I've heard about churches that are a little judgemental and dismissive of single adults, like family based churches. You're right though that people will be mostly focused on the service and probably aren't thinking of people in the pews. Dress code is also a concern of mine since I don't have anything nice to wear.


----------



## shyguy07

Musicfan said:


> Thanks for sharing. Yeah I worry if I get nervous that the church would reject me like I'm an outsider. I've heard about churches that are a little judgemental and dismissive of single adults, like family based churches. You're right though that people will be mostly focused on the service and probably aren't thinking of people in the pews. Dress code is also a concern of mine since I don't have anything nice to wear.


It really depends on the denomination. My former church that I attended for just over a decade, was pretty big on appearance. They really encouraged us to dress up for church, most of the guys wore suits and ties, as I did. They certainly wouldn't turn away anyone not dressed like that though. But I felt they were a bit too big on outward appearance. They would take this verse or that and then come up with rules like women can't wear jewelry or pants ever, or men can't wear beards, etc.

I never really agreed with all of that, and after I left I started to see it isn't really true. They were taking a lot of the verses out of context. I don't know that they did it necessarily, but it always seemed like a reason to be one more thing that people would use to look at others as unspiritual because they didn't follow this or that teaching.

The church I go to now is casual. Some people come in suits and ties, but most people don't. Some even wear T-shirts and jeans or shorts to church, and nobody really cares. I actually donated my suits when I left my old church because they didn't fit me that well. Now I usually just wear jeans or khakis and a long sleeve shirt to church. It's comfortable and the focus isn't on having to get dressed up. I was kind of tired of having to dress up all the time for church to be honest at my old one.

After I left my old church, I didn't attend any services at all for a little over a year and a half. I watched services from a few churches around here online to see what they were like, and sometimes I'd watch services online from my old church. I've just last month gotten into attending a church regularly again.

As for the being a single adult, it's not really a big deal. That was what worried me too is that I wouldn't fit in being single. There are families and couples at my new church but there are several single people around me age too. Same at my old church, although most of the singles there have gotten married or engaged lately. But yeah, being a single adult at church is really not that uncommon. I'd say it's more common for Christians to marry than stay single past a certain age, but there are plenty that aren't.


----------



## Musicfan

shyguy07 said:


> It really depends on the denomination. My former church that I attended for just over a decade, was pretty big on appearance. They really encouraged us to dress up for church, most of the guys wore suits and ties, as I did. They certainly wouldn't turn away anyone not dressed like that though. But I felt they were a bit too big on outward appearance. They would take this verse or that and then come up with rules like women can't wear jewelry or pants ever, or men can't wear beards, etc.
> 
> I never really agreed with all of that, and after I left I started to see it isn't really true. They were taking a lot of the verses out of context. I don't know that they did it necessarily, but it always seemed like a reason to be one more thing that people would use to look at others as unspiritual because they didn't follow this or that teaching.
> 
> The church I go to now is casual. Some people come in suits and ties, but most people don't. Some even wear T-shirts and jeans or shorts to church, and nobody really cares. I actually donated my suits when I left my old church because they didn't fit me that well. Now I usually just wear jeans or khakis and a long sleeve shirt to church. It's comfortable and the focus isn't on having to get dressed up. I was kind of tired of having to dress up all the time for church to be honest at my old one.
> 
> After I left my old church, I didn't attend any services at all for a little over a year and a half. I watched services from a few churches around here online to see what they were like, and sometimes I'd watch services online from my old church. I've just last month gotten into attending a church regularly again.
> 
> As for the being a single adult, it's not really a big deal. That was what worried me too is that I wouldn't fit in being single. There are families and couples at my new church but there are several single people around me age too. Same at my old church, although most of the singles there have gotten married or engaged lately. But yeah, being a single adult at church is really not that uncommon. I'd say it's more common for Christians to marry than stay single past a certain age, but there are plenty that aren't.


That's useful information about church attending. And good to hear that you've gone back to church. I figure a casual church would be best to start out in. Also I need to figure out which denomination fits best so I'm working on a short list of churches to try. But will probably stick with one that's loose on clothing policy. It's not that I'm opposed to nice suits or formal wear, just that I'm fashion challenged. Which is kind of dumb to worry about but I don't want to stand out, respectfully and due to SA. That's also relieving to hear that being single isn't such a big deal, maybe it's a good way to start friendships with other single people if you get into the programs available.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

There is someone who has a hurt heart and just came out of being sick. Her name is Lauren. It bothers me that she hurts, because she is such a kind and loving person.


----------



## lily

I'm a Christian and I still have this feeling that God and Jesus Christ is real. I feel guilty that I've done something or more than 1 thing wrong that is the reason I'm in this very dark/sad place right now, but I also didn't really know it was wrong what I did. I wish God would lighten up my day much more and help me to be really happy again in a true way.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm all for suffering for the Lord but man its hard sometimes.


----------



## Musicfan

I don't think I can be Christian if atheists go to hell. Struggling right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> I don't think I can be Christian if atheists go to hell. Struggling right now.


Everyone has choice :stu


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Everyone has choice :stu


It makes me sad to feel this way but there are some things logically I feel I can't budge on. Will pray that God shows me the right direction.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> It makes me sad to feel this way but there are some things logically I feel I can't budge on. Will pray that God shows me the right direction.


God is love and He wants all of us to be with Him on the New Earth but He won't force us to. Us humans can choose Him or the world. The issue is the world will be destroyed when He returns. In Heaven you won't worry about the ones that are in Hell because there isn't any worrying in Heaven. At the end of the day our relationships on Earth can't compare to to our relationship with Abba.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> God is love and He wants all of us to be with Him on the New Earth but He won't force us to. Us humans can choose Him or the world. The issue is the world will be destroyed when He returns. In Heaven you won't worry about the ones that are in Hell because there isn't any worrying in Heaven. At the end of the day our relationships on Earth can't compare to to our relationship with Abba.


That's a good way to put it and it seems like Christ is the only way. But I can't abandon my atheist mother. I've searched online and there isn't a concise answer. The pope thinks atheists can reach heaven, but taking the literal words out of the bible it sounds like hell is the only place non believers can go. I might have to email a few preachers and see what they have to say.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> That's a good way to put it and it seems like Christ is the only way. But I can't abandon my atheist mother. I've searched online and there isn't a concise answer. The pope thinks atheists can reach heaven, but taking the literal words out of the bible it sounds like hell is the only place non believers can go. I might have to email a few preachers and see what they have to say.


There is still time for her to change . Us believers will be raptured up first before the tribulation period then people left behind will get a 2nd chance to come to Christ but it will be rough days for sure.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> There is still time for her to change . Us believers will be raptured up first before the tribulation period then people left behind will get a 2nd chance to come to Christ but it will be rough days for sure.


She is stubborn when it comes to religion. She knew I was becoming a Christian and didn't have much to say, but was supportive. I don't know exactly where she stands on belief, but she's never been interested in discussing anything spiritual. What was surprising was watching her pray one time. During a wildfire and the house was close to burning she prayed to God that her cats would be safe. I have prayed that she will find God and come to being a believer. If it is possible to change with prayer then I will pray often that my mother will come to Christ. But if I am Christian and she doesn't budge I'll worry everyday about her afterlife. I don't think I can live in peace with that sort of conflict. So it's something to think deeply about. Thanks for your answers Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Ate at church but couldn't stay long because nose was acting up and just felt uncomfortable.


----------



## andy1984

just so tired of this immoral world. no one is held accountable for their bad actions. the good people are looked down and spat on. only the incredibly strong ones are able to make a dent in the bad **** everyone is up to.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes the spiritual battles can be so overwhelming.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Sometimes the spiritual battles can be so overwhelming.


Yes sometimes spiritual battles can feel troubling but we have to therefore be careful and seek the counsel of many (spiritual Christians) which is wise as the bible says in proverbs :hug :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001

Chick-fil-A selling out and giving in.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't feel the Holy Spirit moving in my current church anymore, they are avoiding topics and less and less participation for members.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I got addicted to talking to someone online again. I should know better by now, that everyone I talk too eventually goes away.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

I_Exist said:


> I got addicted to talking to someone online again. I should know better by now, that everyone I talk too eventually goes away.


 I think talking to someone online is only an addiction if it prevents you from doing things you have to- for example, being up all night- and then only if that happens often.

I think long term conversations/ friends wont tend to be online, but I think some nerd sites do have that, like The Imperial Library, which has had people collaborating on elder scrolls lore for decades. I guess shared interest and purpose binds people.


----------



## The Linux Guy

GeorgeMilton said:


> I think talking to someone online is only an addiction if it prevents you from doing things you have to- for example, being up all night- and then only if that happens often.
> 
> I think long term conversations/ friends wont tend to be online, but I think some nerd sites do have that, like The Imperial Library, which has had people collaborating on elder scrolls lore for decades. I guess shared interest and purpose binds people.


I think your being more technical then you haft to be. I locked in to someone. I couldn't make myself get away from the computer. Was it so bad that I didn't get the things I needed to get done? NO. But it did bring me into depression.


----------



## Kevin001

The whole wake up Olivia thing. Guy can restore but we have to trust Him with the good and the bad.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's Christmas and I'm depressed, anxious, and sleepy.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Going to watch an online service today but my current church has me conflicted. The people are nice but just seems like the pastor preaches the same stuff over and over again and I'm not getting fed. Just surface stuff and nothing too deep it seems.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Going to watch an online service today but my current church has me conflicted. The people are nice but just seems like the pastor preaches the same stuff over and over again and I'm not getting fed. Just surface stuff and nothing too deep it seems.


I hope you find a better church Kevin001 or perhaps you can watch helpful sermons online and also go to your church for fellowship. I know Charles Stanley @ www.intouch.org who is a really good pastor. I've watched his sermons in the past online in the archives from 2007/2008 to 2011/12. He has topics like 'Walking in Step With God' for beginners, 'Valley Experience', etc. I don't recall the exact names necessarily or the other ones I've watched but I know they were really helpful. God bless you and happy new year! ^prayed for you.

Just to note what has bothered me is that I noticed quite some time before that my profile # of posts is not the same as what shows on the outside anymore and I recall that my posts were a little more yesterday but today it's a little less. If anyone is messing with me they should be ashamed of themself. (Edit: this part looks like it should be in the general Support Thread but I'm logging out now so I don't want to transfer it)


----------



## blue2

Gay frogs :afr


----------



## lily

Now my posts went a little up like what it seemed to be yesterday and I checked someone else's profile and theirs is like mine so I think it's just a glitch.


----------



## Kevin001

Just the uncertainty in where God is leading me. I mean I trust Him I guess my flesh is trying to convince me other wise.


----------



## Kevin001

Struggling chasing my own desires over what God wants for me. Too many times I find myself too focused on worldly stuff and trying to be "successful" in the eyes of man instead of just letting God lead me where He wants me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Gay frogs :afr


Gay tornadoes too.

https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2020/01/...2020-anti-gay-lou-engle-che-ahn-cindy-jacobs/



> Engle is also fiercely anti-LGBT+, and is fond of recounting "visions" and "dreams" he has had.
> 
> In one post on his website he says: "We received a dream in which twin tornadoes had come to destroy America. "Each tornado had the letters 'HA HA' written across it. We knew that the 'H' stood for homosexuality and the 'A' for abortion. These principalities were mocking spirits that had to be overcome in order to turn the nation."


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> it sounds like a "trust" issue with God, not really being sure that He knows what is best. He can see things that you cannot see, the beginning to the end of it. I know how you feel. I struggle with that too in ways. I just don't really know what the right path is at times or sometimes I'm so needy that I think I do the wrong thing. I have a story behind it. I was baptized when I was 16/17 and that time I didn't know if I believed in Christ at the time but I was pushed into being baptized. I don't think I was ready for it but who knows? how do you know when you're going to be 'ready' for it, probably more studying and finding out about things about the lord and walking a life as a follower first, being the example, and saying like in the bible like that guy 'I believe, please help me with my unbelief'. Anyway I even told my friends that they can avoid the Christians even though deep down inside they'd probably want to get to know God and that was after I got baptized that I did that so I don't know if I really got the baptism of the Holy Spirit, that kind of Holy spirit even though I confessed it there, I wasn't sure of it but I was willing to try. I didn't know much then so I did such a thing.


You can get re-baptized . I think as soon as someone really gives their life to Christ they should be baptized, its not a salvation issues but something that shows your faith outwardly.


----------



## Kevin001

Just been seeking my own desires last couple of days seeking career stuff instead of letting God lead me. Just forgetting Who I'm living for.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Where do you think God wants to lead you? ^Nice to see you!


Not sure


----------



## Kevin001

One of my coworkers was changing a tire and I didn't stop to help ugh God forgive me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Don't feel the Holy Spirit moving in my current church anymore, they are avoiding topics and less and less participation for members.


I think Churches today are falling away.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I think Churches today are falling away.


Oh definitely.


----------



## Kevin001

Been too caught up in the world lately.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> My new year's resolution is to really try to study and learn the Bible. I hope that encourages you and also being around other quality Christians helps you to go upward and not downward.


Thanks .


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm not just saying this. It's been my ongoing experience for many years. It is always the atheist who deletes me. I think it says a lot about who is really accepting and who isn't.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need God to deliver me from gossip and work drama, I need to not get involved.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think there might be evidence that God created me for rejection.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ No He loves you and accepts you 

I'm concerned how so many people are accepting online "church". This is not church and I fear with this virus more and more people will stray away from the church and the true meaning of fellowship and gathering.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Kevin001 What about those who live far away? Or who are sick and ca't go to church on that day? What if they like the online church that they found and they do video streaming to fellowship and Bible study on the through a platform like Skype? It may be online but you be surprise at how God uses the Internet {Online Church to help and to reach people}.


----------



## Kevin001

Sunshine Lady said:


> @Kevin001 What about those who live far away? Or who are sick and ca't go to church on that day? What if they like the online church that they found and they do video streaming to fellowship and Bible study on the through a platform like Skype? It may be online but you be surprise at how God uses the Internet {Online Church to help and to reach people}.


Thats different I was referring to the mast that have opted to do online rather than in person. My fear is how long this might last and churches keeping their doors closed.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Thats different I was referring to the mast that have opted to do online rather than in person. My fear is how long this might last and churches keeping their doors closed.


Like lazy people?


----------



## Kevin001

Sunshine Lady said:


> Like lazy people?


I would hope people aren't opting for online just because they don't feel like going lol. Church is much more than listening to a sermon, the western world is so behind.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> I would hope people aren't opting for online just because they don't feel like going lol. Church is much more than listening to a sermon, the western world is so behind.




I think I understand what you mean. It is that direct in person interaction. It makes fellowship more personal and meaningful.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently my church is having a parking lot service tomorrow, stay in your car.....I don't have a car sooooooo. Not sure I'll go now especially if he is broadcasting a sermon through the radio. Idk I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> :haha it's kinda funny. :serious: I know it's sad at the same time that we have to do things like this now. My church just continues on with online sermons and also worship in a gathering which I like but it concerns me. regarding your concern, are you able to contact them and tell them that you don't have a car and what channel on the radio it will be on if it will be broadcast there? good luck!


Your church still gathering? I just watched another good preacher online, I'll see how everything went at my church later.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been watching sermons on TV. But I haven't been listening to the podcast ones. They always fit nicely into my work schedule which I no longer have. It's been hard to figure out how to navigate life. It's so weird. On one hand I got more time then I know what to do with. On the other hand I don't have time for everything I think I should be doing. I got to pick something and see it through. The other day I got 10 minute Bible hour video from youtube. It made me aware of a book that interested me. Little did I know how long that book is. I found it in an audio format, and I've been listening to it every since. The first section was 5 hours long. The second section is another 8 hours, the third section is 3 hours, and the last section is 5 hours. This is one of those things I would like to get through one time. I also got other things I want to read.


----------



## wmu'14

Highly unlikely the Virus is one of the 4 Horsemen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

wmu'14 said:


> Highly unlikely the Virus is one of the 4 Horsemen.


I think it falls under "pest".


----------



## wmu'14

I_Exist said:


> I think it falls under "pest".


You may be right.

But humanity has seen a lot of plagues. As Christians, we need to trust God's word & not worry about the End Times, except what our individual destiny will be when that time comes


----------



## The Linux Guy

wmu'14 said:


> You may be right.
> 
> But humanity has seen a lot of plagues. As Christians, we need to trust God's word & not worry about the End Times, except what our individual destiny will be when that time comes


Christians have different views on when the AntiChrist, Mark of the Beast, Tribulation and Rapture. It seems like some of them even have different views on Heaven and the New Earth. I listen to a lot of Bible Prophecy but I'm no expert. It's all confusing to me. I do feel that if some of them are correct we need to be worried. We need to be alert in case we get coxed into taking the Mark of the Beast. Loosing our Salvation and being tossed into Hell with the Anti Christ. If others are correct we have nothing to be concerned about. Jesus will rapture us out of it, and those left behind will haft to face the hard times. Christians divide up over this, and sometimes they even call each other heretics. The one thing I know is the Bible is true, I see people who are trying to understand it. It is when they become 100% convinced that they understand the end times is when they start dividing up over this stuff. I wonder if I should be thankful that God allowed me to have a learning disability so that I can not understand? :stu


----------



## Kinable

I feel like I failed God in a way while trying to help someone. I guess I was too blunt but it's just the way I am, then again, maybe God used that about me to give him the big push he needed. Either way, I prayed for the person and hope he eventually finds his way back to God.


----------



## lily

I feel very anxious. I feel God is telling me something but I don't really understand why. I need prayer!


----------



## lily

:afr


----------



## Kinable

lily said:


> I feel very anxious. I feel God is telling me something but I don't really understand why. I need prayer!


Done 

Be sure that it is God trying to tell you something and not something else. You shouldn't be feeling anxious when God who is love is trying to tell you something. Ask Him for guidance and protection from those demons.

"Beloved, believe not every spirit, but test the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world." - *1 John 4:1*

God's presence is good and will make you feel safe, I recommend blessing your home, worked wonders for me.

Use anointing oil (which can simply be cold pressed, extra virgin olive oil, blessed by a minister) to mark a cross on each of the windows and doors inside the house.

As you mark the sign of the cross, utter a simple prayer asking God to bless the room. For example "In the name of Jesus Christ I ask for Your peace and joy to inhabit this room," or "May Your Holy Spirit flow through and fill this home up with Your Spirit."

Source.


----------



## lily

Kinable said:


> Done
> 
> Be sure that it is God trying to tell you something and not something else. You shouldn't be feeling anxious when God who is love is trying to tell you something. Ask Him for guidance and protection from those demons.
> 
> "Beloved, believe not every spirit, but test the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world." - *1 John 4:1*
> 
> God's presence is good and will make you feel safe, I recommend blessing your home, worked wonders for me.
> 
> Use anointing oil (which can simply be cold pressed, extra virgin olive oil, blessed by a minister) to mark a cross on each of the windows and doors inside the house.
> 
> As you mark the sign of the cross, utter a simple prayer asking God to bless the room. For example "In the name of Jesus Christ I ask for Your peace and joy to inhabit this room," or "May Your Holy Spirit flow through and fill this home up with Your Spirit."
> 
> Source.


Thank you!


----------



## The Linux Guy

I received an email from youtube-Pastor Mike Winger talking about. "How to Get Saved" I like Pastor Mike Winger. But lately even the most elementary things about Christianity is being questioned in ways I never thought would happen. Whenever I talk about Salvation it's a simple Prayer and dedication to doing your best to follow Jesus. Then I attended a Church that told everyone that there is 5 steps to salvation and one of those you must be baptized with water too. Last year I saw some arguments against John Macarthur's Lordship Salvation. There are other combinations of things, and arguments over will sin cause you to loose your salvation or not. Blah Blah. Honestly I don't know where I stand on these things anymore. Because I think Christian's just go with whatever convinces them and then they push it onto others. This one says I got it right, and the other says I got it right. If someone asks me, I have no choice but to tell them, Believe on Jesus, confess your sins to him, and then believe that he forgave you. Then do the best you can. I plan on watching that video later. I do like Pastor Mike Winger.


----------



## lily

I feel anxious again about the same issue. I did not do what I felt God was telling me not to do in areas I was really convinced but I felt it was like the Holy Spirit hinting not to do it in another area but I did it and got anxiety now. I prayed to God that he would be understanding and compassionate and help me in my weakness, still give me another chance, that I know I'm this and that, a sinner, I sin but not harm me physically especially one that can't be healed or mentally that can't be healed but to show me why he thinks it's so bad to do what he doesn't want me to do or help me in the best, kindest way that I will win without being harmed/punished in a way that I can't be healed. Can spiritual Christians pray for me?  Thank you a lot!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## lily

Thank you!!


----------



## lily

:crying: I would like more prayers. I wish God would give me peace right away, not be harsh but merciful and kind. I'm still having a lot of anxiety and can't get rid of it. God, you have overcome the world, please help me overcome this anxiety from the root, from the root cause I will be given the victory bc you helped me, it's through you, my Lord and savior. I'm so sad, unhappy being so anxious, thank you, in Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> :crying: I would like more prayers. I wish God would give me peace right away, not be harsh but merciful and kind. I'm still having a lot of anxiety and can't get rid of it. God, you have overcome the world, please help me overcome this anxiety from the root, from the root cause I will be given the victory bc you helped me, it's through you, my Lord and savior. I'm so sad, unhappy being so anxious, thank you, in Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


Got you down in my prayer book :squeeze


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Got you down in my prayer book :squeeze


Thank you, aw that's so kind of you! I'm feeling a lot better now but I still got a little bit which I'm trying to deal w/. I want to find peace in and through God.


----------



## Kevin001

Just so much uncertainty and my anxiety has been up. I trust God for sure but man life is rough.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just so much uncertainty and my anxiety has been up. I trust God for sure but man life is rough.


:squeeze ^prayed!
Actually an update about me is quite a while after I got up and posted I was feeling a lot better it got back to the anxiety bad enough now so I'd still like to be in your prayer book if it's ok. Thank you, I know it says in the bible something like the fervent and effective prayer of the righteous availeth much and also I think about not ceasing to pray so I'm not sure how many days I'll be in your prayer book but thanks so tremendously!


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> :squeeze ^prayed!
> Actually an update about me is quite a while after I got up and posted I was feeling a lot better it got back to the anxiety bad enough now so I'd still like to be in your prayer book if it's ok. Thank you, I know it says in the bible something like the fervent and effective prayer of the righteous availeth much and also I think about not ceasing to pray so I'm not sure how many days I'll be in your prayer book but thanks so tremendously!


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Just so much uncertainty and my anxiety has been up. I trust God for sure but man life is rough.


Hang in there Kevin.
Deuteronomy 31:6 
"Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee."


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks good verse


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just so much uncertainty and my anxiety has been up. I trust God for sure but man life is rough.


What's wrong? perhaps I can help


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What's wrong? perhaps I can help


Just uncertainty about future career, driving, where I'll live, helping others, etc. Just normal stuff people stress about lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish other Christians understood me. I wish they understood why I say I wish I could be a better Christian. How come there is turmoil inside of me.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just uncertainty about future career, driving, where I'll live, helping others, etc. Just normal stuff people stress about lol.


Oh I see. Well from what I know it says in the bible, do not worry, you cannot add a single hour to your life by worrying so if you can't change anything by worrying, then you shouldn't worry. Hope that helps things to be more clear to you or able to swallow, it's probably sth you already know.

Also the Scripture, 'Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God, and the peace of God which transcends all understanding will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.' We have to pray, prayer is important, and the way we pray we have to pray in the right way or say to God "or you know what I mean, your will be done whether I prayed correctly or not" (lol) be a prayer warrior and not to forget 'with thanksgiving'. God bless you


----------



## The Linux Guy

I often think I don't have the will power to be a Christian.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Oh I see. Well from what I know it says in the bible, do not worry, you cannot add a single hour to your life by worrying so if you can't change anything by worrying, then you shouldn't worry. Hope that helps things to be more clear to you or able to swallow, it's probably sth you already know.
> 
> Also the Scripture, 'Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God, and the peace of God which transcends all understanding will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.' We have to pray, prayer is important, and the way we pray we have to pray in the right way or say to God "or you know what I mean, your will be done whether I prayed correctly or not" (lol) be a prayer warrior and not to forget 'with thanksgiving'. God bless you


Thanks 



I_Exist said:


> I often think I don't have the will power to be a Christian.


Don't we all have those thoughts? But its all lies from the enemy .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Don't we all have those thoughts? But its all lies from the enemy .


I don't know what other people think. Perhaps other people are not as open and honest as I am? :stu I don't get the vibe that other Christians feel like me. There are some strange faith based metal bands that write emotions like I have. Honest or not, I'm tired of the feelings I have. I've been a Christian for a long time, but I've also been a negative person for just as long. I started in my faith at the age of 6 but I was already starting to get negative at that age as well! I think my brain is wired like that.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I don't know what other people think. Perhaps other people are not as open and honest as I am? :stu I don't get the vibe that other Christians feel like me. There are some strange faith based metal bands that write emotions like I have. Honest or not, I'm tired of the feelings I have. I've been a Christian for a long time, but I've also been a negative person for just as long. I started in my faith at the age of 6 but I was already starting to get negative at that age as well! I think my brain is wired like that.


When we are weak He is strong. This might be something you will struggle with till death....maybe God is putting you through a trial........who knows just have to keep moving and glorifying God the best you can.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> When we are weak He is strong. This might be something you will struggle with till death....maybe God is putting you through a trial........who knows just have to keep moving and glorifying God the best you can.


Most of the time, I don't think God puts people through stuff. Most of the time, I think it's just a side effect of living in sinfully broken world. In bodies that are falling apart, no matter how hard you try to live healthy. I really liked this video. I watched it yesterday. At the end He talks about how God is fixing things and why it's so slow.
*
The Ten Minute Bible Hour*


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Most of the time, I don't think God puts people through stuff. Most of the time, I think it's just a side effect of living in sinfully broken world. In bodies that are falling apart, no matter how hard you try to live healthy. I really liked this video. I watched it yesterday. At the end He talks about how God is fixing things and why it's so slow.
> *
> The Ten Minute Bible Hour*


Idk Job went through a lot.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Idk Job went through a lot.


He did but you can't assume that just because something happened to one person in the Bible that it's also happening to you. I think what happened to Job was a lesson for Satan.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> He did but you can't assume that just because something happened to one person in the Bible that it's also happening to you. I think what happened to Job was a lesson for Satan.


God put many people through trials in the bible. We are molded though the fire.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> God put many people through trials in the bible. We are molded though the fire.


I had to google this. Because as I tried to remember, I couldn't remember anyone that God put through a trial. I can remember a couple people He tested. It appears to me that God does not put people through trials, but He allows trials to happen.

This is my google search: Does God cause trials or allow trials?

Bible Study Tools: Bible Verses about Trials


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I had to google this. Because as I tried to remember, I couldn't remember anyone that God put through a trial. I can remember a couple people He tested. It appears to me that God does not put people through trials, but He allows trials to happen.
> 
> This is my google search: Does God cause trials or allow trials?
> 
> Bible Study Tools: Bible Verses about Trials


To each their own. I find too many people not you just in general believe God wouldn't do this or cause us harm but remember he's coming with a sword (matthew 10:34). Most people are going to hell, the path to life is narrow . As christians there is so much trials, tribulation, and persecution we go through. Every day people are trying to bring me down and throw hate my way because of my faith but I count it all as joy.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> To each their own. I find too many people not you just in general believe God wouldn't do this or cause us harm but remember he's coming with a sword (matthew 10:34). Most people are going to hell, the path to life is narrow . As christians there is so much trials, tribulation, and persecution we go through. Every day people are trying to bring me down and throw hate my way because of my faith but I count it all as joy.


I agree that He's going to banish many people to hell. That's not the same thing as causing a trial. Remember the Bible says He uses all things for our good.
The key word is "uses" Some Calvinists believe that God is the cause of everything including Evil.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> To each their own. I find too many people not you just in general believe God wouldn't do this or cause us harm but remember he's coming with a sword (matthew 10:34). Most people are going to hell, the path to life is narrow . As christians there is so much trials, tribulation, and persecution we go through. Every day people are trying to bring me down and throw hate my way because of my faith but I count it all as joy.


right, we have to be bold


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Every day people are trying to bring me down and throw hate my way because of my faith but I count it all as joy.


You're good at talking about Jesus and defending for Him, preach it! lol, some people would want to be reached out by you and others not and after you've talked about it, you can leave them alone, at least you told them already


----------



## lily

I felt better the day before yesterday. I felt I found the help I needed and then yesterday I had terrible I think it was what I would call 'psychotic' (very much) anxiety again. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wanted to bring you closer to Jesus,
I got my own problems,
My Sin is destroying me
Can't you see,
There is no way out.
For He can only be Crucified Once.

Hebrews 6
4 It is impossible for those who have once been enlightened, who have tasted the heavenly gift, who have shared in the Holy Spirit, 5 who have tasted the goodness of the word of God and the powers of the coming age 6 and who have fallen[c] away, to be brought back to repentance. To their loss they are crucifying the Son of God all over again and subjecting him to public disgrace. 7 Land that drinks in the rain often falling on it and that produces a crop useful to those for whom it is farmed receives the blessing of God. 8 But land that produces thorns and thistles is worthless and is in danger of being cursed. In the end it will be burned.


----------



## donistired

Born Useless said:


> I wanted to bring you closer to Jesus,
> I got my own problems,
> My Sin is destroying me
> Can't you see,
> There is no way out.
> For He can only be Crucified Once.
> 
> Hebrews 6
> 4 It is impossible for those who have once been enlightened, who have tasted the heavenly gift, who have shared in the Holy Spirit, 5 who have tasted the goodness of the word of God and the powers of the coming age 6 and who have fallen[c] away, to be brought back to repentance. To their loss they are crucifying the Son of God all over again and subjecting him to public disgrace. 7 Land that drinks in the rain often falling on it and that produces a crop useful to those for whom it is farmed receives the blessing of God. 8 But land that produces thorns and thistles is worthless and is in danger of being cursed. In the end it will be burned.


https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/50600/hatred-and-vengeance-my-eternal-portion

Have you ever read any poems by William Cowper? He was a poet with a pervasive fear of hell his whole life who also struggled with mental illness. I stumbled on his poems one day, and some of them have greatly comforted me before. I hope you're doing well man. Prayed for you.
I think for Christians with chronic mental illness, we can go our whole lives seeing the worst in ourselves and believing we have no "fruit" and no evidence of salvation, but I don't think that's the case. I think God loves us, and will stop at nothing to have us--and that is at least a comfort to me, no matter how deep I perceive my sin to be. Hebrews 6 has always been hard for me, but I think this scripture may be about putting something other than Christ at the center of the faith, not viewing Christ's sacrifice as final and salvific. To fall away would be to say that something other than Christ is salvific. I don't think the author is saying there is this unchangeable state where a person cannot come back, but that a person cannot come back without truly seeing Christ as saviour. Paul, I think, if the writer Hebrews is indeed Paul, was speaking specifically to Jewish people who were tempted to reintroduce certain Jewish practices back into the faith such as animal sacrifices to cover sin, which are viewed as unnecessary because of what Christ did. Don't destroy yourself with scripture. I've done it countless times. If there is hopelessness so pervasive that you can not feel it even possible that God loves you after reading scripture, something is wrong. Don't destroy yourself with Hebrews 6. I have a strong desire to be reconciled to God regardless of my sin, as dihctomous as it feels, I don't think God ignores even the faintest feather desire for someone to be with Him.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Don

I haven't heard of him before. I don't consider myself to be a poet. Nor do I like to read poetry. When I get overcome by extreme emotions and despair, I try to wright poetry about it. It comes out of me with my tears.

Pastor Mike Winger also known as The Bible Thinker, teaches the Bible verse by verse style. He's been doing this for a long time now. The last time I heard him, He's not sure if a believer can loose their salvation or not. Personally I come from a Wesleyan background. I started wondering what is the difference between Wesleyan and Arminian ? The way I heard it explained online is that a Classical Arminian believes that once you loose your Salvation you can't get it back. Where as the Wesleyan believes you can get it back. I don't know who has the correct interpretation. I also had to study Calvinism. In my opinion they have all the same issues just different. If there is anyone who correctly interprets the Bible, I don't think I know that person. Because some of the best bible thinkers I've found, are honest, and they keep studying and they try their hardest to understand it. That is where I am at. I keep trying to understand. But I can not understand. :stu I reject anyone who comes across arrogant. I'm not saying you are. But they are the ones who say they got the holly spirit and it is guiding them into all truth and then they go on a mission to tell everyone else how things really are. I've dealt with those people before and I don't have time to mess with them.

If you want to discuss this stuff and share your experiences. I am willing to listen.


----------



## donistired

Born Useless said:


> @Don
> 
> I haven't heard of him before. I don't consider myself to be a poet. Nor do I like to read poetry. When I get overcome by extreme emotions and despair, I try to wright poetry about it. It comes out of me with my tears.
> 
> Pastor Mike Winger also known as The Bible Thinker, teaches the Bible verse by verse style. He's been doing this for a long time now. The last time I heard him, He's not sure if a believer can loose their salvation or not. Personally I come from a Wesleyan background. I started wondering what is the difference between Wesleyan and Arminian ? The way I heard it explained online is that a Classical Arminian believes that once you loose your Salvation you can't get it back. Where as the Wesleyan believes you can get it back. I don't know who has the correct interpretation. I also had to study Calvinism. In my opinion they have all the same issues just different. If there is anyone who correctly interprets the Bible, I don't think I know that person. Because some of the best bible thinkers I've found, are honest, and they keep studying and they try their hardest to understand it. That is where I am at. I keep trying to understand. But I can not understand.  I reject anyone who comes across arrogant. I'm not saying you are. But they are the ones who say they got the holly spirit and it is guiding them into all truth and then they go on a mission to tell everyone else how things really are. I've dealt with those people before and I don't have time to mess with them.
> 
> If you want to discuss this stuff and share your experiences. I am willing to listen.


I'll look up Winger. And I apologize if at all I came across as arrogant. It is very easy to lose self-awareness and write something that comes off the wrong way sometimes. But the reason I responded to you was to try and encourage you, not to force my beliefs upon you. I think there is a certain kind of "protestant angst" that people on both sides of the theological spectrum share about the concepts such as hell and losing one's salvation (or never being certain if one has been saved at all) and it all can be equally paralyzing to one's faith. I don't even particularly have good solutions.

I grew up in a Baptist church, and started going to a non denominational church in juinor high, whose main spiritual influences were pretty broad. My early views were more closely Calvinist. I still appreciate and respect many Calvinist thinkers, however, I don't really hold the same beliefs anymore. Calvinism is simply one take out of many on the doctrine of predestination. Sometimes the culture of Calvinism has lead to some outrageous beliefs. That being said I've grown up listening to guys like John Piper and Timothy Keller, but I've also read some works and sermons by Greg Boyd and Brian Zhand who are on whole different side of the theological spectrum. Dietrech Bonhoeffer, a Lutheran pastor during WW2, and C. S. Lewis are probably my main influences now. And my Aunt is a Methodist pastor. So there has been a range of theological influences in my life. At this point, I think I could comfortably sit in any church and find brothers and sisters in Christ no matter what they believe. That being said, I do get frustrated with the general subculture of Christianity sometimes. I think some churches become too insulated and unaware of what goes on in the broader sense of Christianity.

"Some of the best bible thinkers I've found, are honest, and they keep studying and they try their hardest to understand it." On another note, I very much so agree with this sentiment.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Don

I would like to carry on this discussion in the Private Message box, because there are some on this site I'd prefer they not see what we are discussing. Is that ok with you?


----------



## donistired

Born Useless said:


> @Don
> 
> I would like to carry on this discussion in the Private Message box, because there are some on this site I'd prefer they not see what we are discussing. Is that ok with you?


Sure, that is fine with me


----------



## lily

Not feeling very well. I sinned and I hate that feeling that I will be punished. I failed and asked for God's mercy when I need it. I've been waiting for God's providence on something but it has not come. I try so hard to be as best a Christian as I could be by asking God to help me, that I can't help myself but God has not yet provided me my request for so long  though he has still blessed me. I wish for prayer that everything's still going to be ok. for God's mercy, understanding, patience.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray that I find more christian friends especially locally. Just tough.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed
> 
> Pray that I find more christian friends especially locally. Just tough.


Thanks!! ^prayed!


----------



## lily

I sinned again and I hate the feeling that I will be punished. I prayed a prayer to Lord Jesus that He will effectively take away this sin in the way I wish.  :crying: Other prayers would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## lily

Not feeling well. I sound like a broken record, it's not just a one time sin. it's called a struggle now. Today I prayed for healing mentally and physically: mentally=anxiety; physically=head pain and I re-worded my prayer to ask God to make a way for me not to be tempted to do what God does not want me to do. More prayer on this would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Missed church for 3rd week in a row, its just too hot to be sitting outside plus my skin has been horrible. Feel like I'm letting them down though.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Missed church for 3rd week in a row, its just too hot to be sitting outside plus my skin has been horrible. Feel like I'm letting them down though.


could you wear sunblock and go to the natural health store to ask about anything for your skin for example, aloe vera gel is cooling on the skin but I'm not sure if it can be used on your face. good luck. can I still be on your prayer list for the post I made in post #131? thanks if you would, if it's not overwhelming. I'm still on this chapter.  :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## lily

I feel like it's having a lot of anxiety that's causing my head to hurt and I think it's about a spiritual reason which I prayed about. I would also like a friend to contact me but God probably doesn't want it.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my bible pages tore, can't remember ever tearing a bible page.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> One of my bible pages tore, can't remember ever tearing a bible page.


Sorry to hear that. Can you still pray for peace for me? Thank you


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ done


Thank you. I want to be in peace at all times, not being turbulent


----------



## lily

I'm trying to have the best time I could even though I've got restrictions from God.


----------



## lily

I feel sad. I miss going to church, going out together w/ family and getting to see my dad.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@lily I hope one day you will be able to go to Church.


----------



## lily

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily I hope one day you will be able to go to Church.


Thank you. I feel sad.


----------



## lily

I feel sad and hopeless for my future, wish the right thing would succeed for me


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ :squeeze


^Thank you


----------



## lily

I usually go to church on Sunday and get together w/ my sister but I hope I would have as best a day as possible today anyway.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is the first day my church will reopen but its suppose to be raining hard when I need to walk there. I don't want to show up there soaked and don't want to ask a member for a ride with the covid situation going on and the awkwardness. But I promised I'd be there ugh. Praying the rain will be light and I can use a small umbrella to walk there.


----------



## lily

@Kevin001 Hope you have a nice day and service.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks just praying the rain holds up.


----------



## lily

I feel sad because I can't get a boyfriend who's special to me or who I can be friends with now and then a will-be Christian bf and I don't think God has favor on me bc I haven't read the whole bible clearly yet due to one of the medications I'm still on which causes me no motivation to do the bigger things.


----------



## lily

I'm still struggling. I wish God would answer my prayer, not that I haven't felt He hasn't answered other prayers


----------



## Fun Spirit

@lily May God help you
:squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit

lily said:


> I feel sad because I can't get a boyfriend who's special to me or who I can be friends with now and then a will-be Christian bf and I don't think God has favor on me bc I haven't read the whole bible clearly yet due to one of the medications I'm still on which causes me no motivation to do the bigger things.


Please don't feel like because you have not read the whole Bible clearly is the reason why God has not given you favor. Your day will come. Maybe when you go to Church again you can be friends with a nice guy whom you like. Or hope that God will bless you with a guy to come your way to whom you like.


----------



## lily

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily May God help you
> :squeeze


Thank you, your words mean so much to me.


Sunshine Lady said:


> Please don't feel like because you have not read the whole Bible clearly is the reason why God has not given you favor. Your day will come. Maybe when you go to Church again you can be friends with a nice guy whom you like. Or hope that God will bless you with a guy to come your way to whom you like.


I feel that way.  Thank you


----------



## Fun Spirit

lily said:


> Thank you, your words mean so much to me.
> 
> I feel that way.  Thank you



God wouldn't want you to feel that way lily


----------



## lily

Sunshine Lady said:


> God wouldn't want you to feel that way lily


Don't worry, thanks Sunshine Lady


----------



## The Linux Guy

Always something....
Sometimes I doubt if God is on my side,
I never doubt that Satan is destroying me.


----------



## Kevin001

A youtuber wants me to share my testimony on her channel. It would be awesome but I can't get vulnerable around my family and my anxiety would be through the roof. If I had my own place or just a roommate I would do it for sure or at least try.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> A youtuber wants me to share my testimony on her channel. It would be awesome but I can't get vulnerable around my family and my anxiety would be through the roof. If I had my own place or just a roommate I would do it for sure or at least try.


Why can't you be vulnerable around your family? if your anxiety would be through the roof then you need to work on that first somehow. perhaps you can tell that youtuber that you'll do it when this pandemic is over and your parents wouldn't be home? Or if your parents aren't Christian, it can be hard for you but to practice being humble like pride is in the way for you or something?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Why can't you be vulnerable around your family? if your anxiety would be through the roof then you need to work on that first somehow. perhaps you can tell that youtuber that you'll do it when this pandemic is over and your parents wouldn't be home? Or if your parents aren't Christian, it can be hard for you but to practice being humble like pride is in the way for you or something?


I've had social anxiety since birth. I come from a very judgmental family my anxiety would never allow me to film for an hr live.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I've had social anxiety since birth. I come from a very judgmental family my anxiety would never allow me to film for an hr live.


we shouldn't forget about prayer, if God has favor on you in this then he'll shift things for you and you can and will be able to


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> we shouldn't forget about prayer, if God has favor on you in this then he'll shift things for you and you can and will be able to


Whatever His will is .


----------



## The Linux Guy

I started posting in the NoFap forums. I'm having mixed feelings. :afr


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel that I'm falling apart fast. I'm loosing it both spiritually and physically. I think God decreed it to happen to me.


----------



## Kevin001

The enemy is really trying to get at me but I won't let him win. Its tough though.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> The enemy is really trying to get at me but I won't let him win. Its tough though.


 how is he trying to get at you?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> how is he trying to get at you?


The norm, making me feel not good enough, never going to make it, etc. Lies .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> The norm, making me feel not good enough, never going to make it, etc. Lies .


that you're never going to make it for what if you don't mind saying?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> that you're never going to make it for what if you don't mind saying?


Make it in life, be successful, etc. Worldly stuff.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Make it in life, be successful, etc. Worldly stuff.


:squeeze keep praying, honouring God and be like the persistent widow


----------



## Kevin001

Just the lack of faith in the world. Jesus is the only thing that can save and people are still lost in the world.


----------



## wmu'14

no gf


----------



## Kevin001

People questioning my faith because I wear a mask or don't want to shake hands. They are like the bible says don't live in fear....um yeah but it also says be wise and don't be foolish.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's feels really weird. One side of me is a believer in Jesus and the words of the Bible. The other side of me is sexual. God created sexuality, and yet it's my sexual urges that often causes me to sin. The only way I can think of reconciling the two, is to get married. And yet it seems that in God's wisdom I'm not supposed to have anyone. I'm hoping that when Jesus comes back or I die, that God will take into consideration my issues and forgive me.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> People questioning my faith because I wear a mask or don't want to shake hands. They are like the bible says don't live in fear....um yeah but it also says be wise and don't be foolish.


^ correct! The US is warped with a government of a president Trump who denies the severity of the pandemic when so many the #1 country highest of corona cases of those who are getting sick and dying for what I hear is from a fear economically so the people over there it seems are not well-informed.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't think God should of put me on this Earth.


----------



## andy1984

i know my life has gone off on a tangent to my true beliefs. i don't know if i have the strength to set things right again. build yourself up and then sacrifice, and repeat. but i'm in a holding pattern, i'm just stalling. perhaps its why i'm not seeing the changes i would like to. they are just wishes cast out into the void anyway. i need to go back to the real work of the world.


----------



## wmu'14

I feel like a loser since I can't achieve my dream


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I sin because I'm lonely and horny.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It has always bugged me how it seems like the solution to my sin problems is so simple and yet God doesn't allow or cause the fix to be applied. Even asking for it doesn't seem to do any good. And I have asked many many times. I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and hard place. Just stuck and sinking slowly. As my body falls apart from age other issues, I'm sure some of my sinning will become less. Not because I have a total change of heart, but rather because my body no longer works like it once did. Some people don't like how I put some of the blame on God. They feel like I don't put enough of the blame on me. I'm a middle aged person, therefor I've been around for a long time. Inside my head I've gone back and forth. Sometimes I blamed myself, and other times I've blamed God. There are even times when I blamed Satan. For some reason I've had trouble making myself blame Satan. But I'm sure He's got a hand in it. I don't like people who judge others like this. In my opinion they are mis judging. Which usually happens when your making a guess about what is, going on, inside of a person. I think we all sin, but we all sin differently. What bothers me, is not what necessarily bothers you. That is why you don't have the right to judge. Remember God doesn't work on everyone in the same way. My Grandfather was a heavy smoker. After asking Jesus to come in, the desire to smoke was taken away from him. But God doesn't always work this way in every smokers life. I'm just using this as an example. I think it would be much better to keep our judgmental thoughts to ourselves, and pray for the person's journey into becoming a better follower of Christ. That is what I wish more Christians would do for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend wants to come to my church Sunday but my anxiety is so up dealing with a lot of stuff. Maybe some other time? Idk it would be nice but don't think I can deal with extra anxiety right now.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Friend wants to come to my church Sunday but my anxiety is so up dealing with a lot of stuff. Maybe some other time? Idk it would be nice but don't think I can deal with extra anxiety right now.


pray about it and let God pave the way, meditate on scripture like when God tells you not to be anxious about anything but by prayer and petition with thanksgiving present your requests to God, if you still cannot handle it then I would schedule another time for it. God bless


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> pray about it and let God pave the way, meditate on scripture like when God tells you not to be anxious about anything but by prayer and petition with thanksgiving present your requests to God, if you still cannot handle it then I would schedule another time for it. God bless


Yeah would be awesome though, we'll see.


----------



## lily

I would like God to tell me the truth about something.. thank you, in Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## lily

being a Christian is very hard, it's very hard to trust God all the time even though I know that God knows the beginning to the end of things. I constantly am very careful trying to see what the Holy Spirit could be telling me with things and I don't like it when it seems like it's not what I like but perhaps I would like it if I just knew the reason

Also, I haven't spent the time yet to learn more about God


----------



## lily

I want the things I'm lacking now but I think God is saying wait.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ :squeeze


thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

Just worried about my mom's faith. She's come a long way but still so much wickedness.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just worried about my mom's faith. She's come a long way but still so much wickedness.


^prayed . What kind of wickedness if you don't mind saying?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> ^prayed . What kind of wickedness if you don't mind saying?


Very selfish and angry all the time, no compassion. Hope you're well tried to message you the other day.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Very selfish and angry all the time, no compassion. Hope you're well tried to message you the other day.


I see, that must be hard to deal with. I've found things that I've prayed for or I don't even know if I prayed for it but probably someone else in my family prayed for and it appears/feels like it's God who came over to help! With many important things! So I hope that encourages you. I have been doing ok, busy w/ learning more about God! You've tried to message me but too busy? I hope you're ok


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I see, that must be hard to deal with. I've found things that I've prayed for or I don't even know if I prayed for it but probably someone else in my family prayed for and it appears/feels like it's God who came over to help! With many important things! So I hope that encourages you. I have been doing ok, busy w/ learning more about God! You've tried to message me but too busy? I hope you're ok


Yeah sent you a VM or PM I thought. I'm good .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah sent you a VM or PM I thought. I'm good .


That is odd, I didn't receive any VM or PM from you


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> That is odd, I didn't receive any VM or PM from you


Hmm ok well glad you're doing ok .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok well glad you're doing ok .


Ok thanks .


----------



## Kevin001

Feel like I've been too focused building my life on Earth instead of advancing His kingdom.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Feel like I've been too focused building my life on Earth instead of advancing His kingdom.


you're going the wrong direction, God would help you go the right way and bless you, give you the desires of your heart when you put Him first, giving it your all, delight in Him. focus on the love of God, loving God fully and loving others as yourself and to bring you and as many others to heaven with you, eternal peace and joy and no more suffering in heaven, not temporary things on Earth. I watched the film, Heaven Is for Real, based on a true story which I will do a post on later.
The Greatest Commandment

29Jesus replied, "This is the most important: 'Hear O Israel, the Lord our God, the Lord is One. 30 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.' 31The second is this: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' No other commandment is greater than these." _Mark 12:29-31_

The Fulfillment of the Law

18For I tell you truly, until heaven and earth pass away, not a single jot, not a stroke of a pen, will disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 So then, whoever breaks one of the least of these commandments and teaches others to do likewise will be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever practices and teaches them will be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20For I tell you that unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. _Matthew 5:18-20_

The Parable of the Ten Virgins
25 "At that time the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went out to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish and five were wise. 3 The foolish ones took their lamps but did not take any oil with them. 4 The wise ones, however, took oil in jars along with their lamps. 5 The bridegroom was a long time in coming, and they all became drowsy and fell asleep.

6 "At midnight the cry rang out: 'Here's the bridegroom! Come out to meet him!'

7 "Then all the virgins woke up and trimmed their lamps. 8 The foolish ones said to the wise, 'Give us some of your oil; our lamps are going out.'

9 "'No,' they replied, 'there may not be enough for both us and you. Instead, go to those who sell oil and buy some for yourselves.'

10 "But while they were on their way to buy the oil, the bridegroom arrived. The virgins who were ready went in with him to the wedding banquet. And the door was shut.

11 "Later the others also came. 'Lord, Lord,' they said, 'open the door for us!'

12 "But he replied, 'Truly I tell you, I don't know you.'

13 "Therefore keep watch, because you do not know the day or the hour. _Matthew 25:1-13_
be ready full of oil!
blessings


----------



## RoadLessTraveled

lily, Heaven Is For Real is a great movie! We have it at home on dvd. Very interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> you're going the wrong direction, God would help you go the right way and bless you, give you the desires of your heart when you put Him first, giving it your all, delight in Him. focus on the love of God, loving God fully and loving others as yourself and to bring you and as many others to heaven with you, eternal peace and joy and no more suffering in heaven, not temporary things on Earth. I watched the film, Heaven Is for Real, based on a true story which I will do a post on later.
> The Greatest Commandment
> 
> 29Jesus replied, "This is the most important: 'Hear O Israel, the Lord our God, the Lord is One. 30 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.' 31The second is this: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' No other commandment is greater than these." _Mark 12:29-31_
> 
> The Fulfillment of the Law
> 
> 18For I tell you truly, until heaven and earth pass away, not a single jot, not a stroke of a pen, will disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 19 So then, whoever breaks one of the least of these commandments and teaches others to do likewise will be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever practices and teaches them will be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20For I tell you that unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. _Matthew 5:18-20_
> 
> The Parable of the Ten Virgins
> 25 "At that time the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went out to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish and five were wise. 3 The foolish ones took their lamps but did not take any oil with them. 4 The wise ones, however, took oil in jars along with their lamps. 5 The bridegroom was a long time in coming, and they all became drowsy and fell asleep.
> 
> 6 "At midnight the cry rang out: 'Here's the bridegroom! Come out to meet him!'
> 
> 7 "Then all the virgins woke up and trimmed their lamps. 8 The foolish ones said to the wise, 'Give us some of your oil; our lamps are going out.'
> 
> 9 "'No,' they replied, 'there may not be enough for both us and you. Instead, go to those who sell oil and buy some for yourselves.'
> 
> 10 "But while they were on their way to buy the oil, the bridegroom arrived. The virgins who were ready went in with him to the wedding banquet. And the door was shut.
> 
> 11 "Later the others also came. 'Lord, Lord,' they said, 'open the door for us!'
> 
> 12 "But he replied, 'Truly I tell you, I don't know you.'
> 
> 13 "Therefore keep watch, because you do not know the day or the hour. _Matthew 25:1-13_
> be ready full of oil!
> blessings





RoadLessTraveled said:


> lily, Heaven Is For Real is a great movie! We have it at home on dvd. Very interesting.


Its an ok movie lol. Didn't like how the girl at the end saw a "white" Jesus. Fireproof and Do you believe are great movies.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Its an ok movie lol. Didn't like how the girl at the end saw a "white" Jesus. Fireproof and Do you believe are great movies.


No the girl who is a self-learned artist drew a Jesus with bluish-green eyes which shows that He was Jewish. she was a 4 yr old who also had visits to heaven and the boy agreed that, that is how Jesus looks like, He doesn't have brown eyes. When the real-life boy was interviewed he said that there are a lot of things to do in heaven and that when he was there, he didn't want to come back but Jesus told him he had to go back (father's 'angry' prayer). That's what I recall and my understanding.



RoadLessTraveled said:


> lily, Heaven Is For Real is a great movie! We have it at home on dvd. Very interesting.


I thought so too!  it made me happy that heaven is so much better and it's for eternity. Jesus said something like, in our house there are many rooms and that no eye has seen nor ear has heard what's in store for us in heaven

In My Father's House are Many Rooms
1"Do not let your hearts be troubled. You believe in God; believe in Me as well. 2In My Father's house are many rooms. If it were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you? 3And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and welcome you into My presence, so that you also may be where I am. _John 14:1-3_
aw

9Rather, as it is written: " No eye has seen, no ear has heard, no heart has imagined, what God has prepared for those who love Him." _1 Corinthians 2:9_


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> No the girl who is a self-learned artist drew a Jesus with bluish-green eyes which shows that He was Jewish. she was a 4 yr old who also had visits to heaven and the boy agreed that, that is how Jesus looks like, He doesn't have brown eyes. When the real-life boy was interviewed he said that there are a lot of things to do in heaven and that when he was there, he didn't want to come back but Jesus told him he had to go back (father's 'angry' prayer). That's what I recall and my understanding.
> 
> [/I]


He most likely had dark eyes. We also need to be careful in believing people that had visions/dreams. Could it be true? Maybe but I would still use discernment.

But overall His appearance isn't important .

"Most of the images we have of Jesus today are probably not accurate. Jesus was a Jew, so He likely had dark skin, dark eyes, and dark hair. This is a far cry from the European/Caucasian Jesus in most modern portrayals. One thing is clear: if it were important for us to know what He really did look like, Matthew, Peter and John, who spent three years with Him, would certainly be able to give us an accurate description, as would His own brothers, James and Jude. Yet, these New Testament writers offer no details about His physical attributes."


----------



## RoadLessTraveled

Kevin, thank you for telling me about those other two movies. I had heard of Fireproof but never seen it. And the other one, I will definitely look into. It looks good.

Lily, yes, I read all about that artist Akiane Kramarik. I do believe these people have had a glimpse of Heaven and Jesus.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> He most likely had dark eyes. We also need to be careful in believing people that had visions/dreams. Could it be true? Maybe but I would still use discernment.
> 
> But overall His appearance isn't important .
> 
> "Most of the images we have of Jesus today are probably not accurate. Jesus was a Jew, so He likely had dark skin, dark eyes, and dark hair. This is a far cry from the European/Caucasian Jesus in most modern portrayals. One thing is clear: if it were important for us to know what He really did look like, Matthew, Peter and John, who spent three years with Him, would certainly be able to give us an accurate description, as would His own brothers, James and Jude. Yet, these New Testament writers offer no details about His physical attributes."


I have a recollection of learning that Jewish people have bluish-green eyes and it _could_ be very dark bluish-green and I had a counselor who said, "I'm a Jew" and she had very fair skin and I think light bluish-green eyes but I'm not sure if there are lighter and darker Jewish people or if she was mixed but she only said she was a Jew so I think she was purely Jewish and also the painting of Jesus from the girl, in the film he looked more white, it was probably the lighting or that he had a "glow", but when I looked up "heaven is for real painting of jesus", I also saw a darker, tan or olive colored skin in the same painting and he did have dark hair and eye brows in the painting, just to let you know. I also have known another man who said he was a Jew, but I recall he had dark, black hair and dark eyes but I don't recall if it was a very dark bluish-green of eyes


----------



## Kevin001

Just the constant thinking if I'm where God wants me.


----------



## VIncymon

I ...feel like the story of Job...you know during the Trial part...

Yes I know the story ends with him being blessed two-fold....it doesn't make the suffering *now* any less intense though...especially since.. with my limited human understanding... I can't see what God's future plan for me is.. all I know is I am suffering NOW without the slightest sense that things are going to get better any time soon.

Hmm...I know that in some bible stories when the prophets or even Jesus were being tried, God sent angels to comfort them.
Well, I guess that's to much to ask.


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> I ...feel like the story of Job...you know during the Trial part...
> 
> Yes I know the story ends with him being blessed two-fold....it doesn't make the suffering *now* any less intense though...especially since.. with my limited human understanding... I can't see what God's future plan for me is.. all I know is I am suffering NOW without the slightest sense that things are going to get better any time soon.
> 
> Hmm...I know that in some bible stories when the prophets or even Jesus were being tried, God sent angels to comfort them.
> Well, I guess that's to much to ask.


Whats keep me coming is knowing brighter days are ahead and I trust Him .


----------



## blue2

^^ I love how judgy those forum Christians are, do they even realise how hypocritical that is ? .... They cast out one of his flock.... : /


----------



## lily

I want to do things that give me fulfillment bc I lack fulfillment. I prayed to God to forgive me, a sinner, someone who sins and to have mercy/grace on me and to help me in a very kind way that I'd be in the right place and everything's going to be ok and that if someone else does something that's not serious, I'd also be graceful/merciful to them too. Need prayers @Kevin001, thanks so extraordinarily


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I want to do things that give me fulfillment bc I lack fulfillment. I prayed to God to forgive me, a sinner, someone who sins and to have mercy/grace on me and to help me in a very kind way that I'd be in the right place and everything's going to be ok and that if someone else does something that's not serious, I'd also be graceful/merciful to them too. Need prayers @Kevin001, thanks so extraordinarily


Prayed


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Prayed


thanks Kevin001,
I hope God heals me of OCD, that the medication will work, something will work and that I don't have to take medication forever


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> Kevin001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayed
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Kevin001,
> I hope God heals me of OCD, that the medication will work, something will work and that I don't have to take medication forever
Click to expand...

Pray that God gives you joy and peace.


----------



## lily

VIncymon said:


> Pray that God gives you joy and peace.


thank you!
I want to be more productive in life, goals getting by but now so far I'm in a tunnle or valley experience *sigh* on the other hand, there's a sermon right now from dr. Stanley which teaches us that God is never late and we must be patient and not go ahead of him for our best otherwise we're missing his best and will reap destruction, not life


----------



## lily

I'm feeling bad right now, I hope I feel better soon and that God helps me very kindly, gracefully, mercifully


----------



## lily

deleted


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kind of dry lately, just need to get back to the basics .


----------



## HeatherGrey

I want to follow god, but I know that to follow him you have to deny yourself. You can't follow your dreams and I really want to be a writer and write non chrisitan fiction books! I'm scared to do that though, because It would be considered following my dreams and putting my own selfish desires before god and I don't want to go to hell. The problem with me is, I love the world. I love shopping and eating fast food, movies, bowling and just anything that's fun and probably worldly. I find It hard to put god first because I have this urge to live my life the way I want to live it. It's hard!


----------



## Kevin001

HeatherGrey said:


> I want to follow god, but I know that to follow him you have to deny yourself. You can't follow your dreams and I really want to be a writer and write non chrisitan fiction books! I'm scared to do that though, because It would be considered following my dreams and putting my own selfish desires before god and I don't want to go to hell. The problem with me is, I love the world. I love shopping and eating fast food, movies, bowling and just anything that's fun and probably worldly. I find It hard to put god first because I have this urge to live my life the way I want to live it. It's hard!


Love the honesty, felt that. You have to find that balance. Yes walk in the spirit but you still have to live on this Earth and make a way for yourself until He returns. Have fun as long as its not sinful. Keep praying to Him and he'll lead you. You could be a secular writer, you might meet tons of people in that arena that you then could talk about your faith with. I work in a casino and I can't tell you the amount of times I talk about Jesus there.


----------



## HeatherGrey

Kevin001 said:


> Love the honesty, felt that. You have to find that balance. Yes walk in the spirit but you still have to live on this Earth and make a way for yourself until He returns. Have fun as long as its not sinful. Keep praying to Him and he'll lead you. You could be a secular writer, you might meet tons of people in that arena that you then could talk about your faith with. I work in a casino and I can't tell you the amount of times I talk about Jesus there.


Wow! Thanks for your response! 

I guess I do need to find a balance. I've got to keep praying to him and If I'm ever doing the wrong thing, I'm sure he'll tell me too.


----------



## Kevin001

HeatherGrey said:


> Wow! Thanks for your response!
> 
> I guess I do need to find a balance. I've got to keep praying to him and If I'm ever doing the wrong thing, I'm sure he'll tell me too.


Yeah the Holy Spirit will always lead you if you let Him .


----------



## Kevin001

Invited this girl to church but I think she might come because she is interested in me more than a friend which I'm not.


----------

